# Sharjah Visa Cancelation Help



## fkhan10980

Hello

I have a residency visa which is about to expire on March 2013. Now The company that this visa is under has shutdown its opreation while I was out of the country on a vacation. Though my visa is valid and I am able to enter and leave without any issue.

I have complained to labour department but it has been a challenge to get this visa cancel.

Does anyone know what is the proper procedure to cancel Visa? I dont have any contact of this companies or the local sponsor as I only delt with the manager

I gave the labour department the map and everything but last time they told me location changed that's it nothing else. They did not provide any other explannation.

Now if my visa expired on march 2013, what is the best procedure to cancel my visa. Someone says let it expire it will cancel while others say visa can be expired but it does not mean it is cancel.

Shell I go to Immigration or Labour department to deal with this

fk


----------

